# Edgeley/Gackle Area



## kurzhaar (Aug 25, 2006)

Last year was my first time to ND, and we have planned a return trip for this year. Our base last year was Jamestown, and we focused on areas south of there. This year we are staying in Edgeley, and moving east and west from there. My questions are, how hard has the drought been in that area, and what do the bird numbers (pheasant, sharpies, and huns) look like?

I appreciate your alls help. I know this is my first post, but I do plan on participating more. Unfortunately, I haven't had much to positively contribute up to now.

Travis


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Numbers are good everywhere...You will be in good shape in that area...Grouse numbers up...Huns down for the most part! Good Luck!


----------



## kurzhaar (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Another good area is in the area to the east of Devils lake....good water when I came through there the other day.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

One word...Pembina!!

Edgeley sucks and so does Ellendale....they all died from the dry weather.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> One word...Pembina!!
> 
> Edgeley sucks and so does Ellendale....they all died from the dry weather.


No... I thought we were talking about this earlier? Pembina has no more motel rooms left! Langdon/Cavalier is the "it" place now! :wink:

Ryan


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ben Elli said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > One word...Pembina!!
> ...


My bad....I keep forgeting that!! :beer:


----------



## kurzhaar (Aug 25, 2006)

Looks like I need to check out Pembina, that's the place to go in every post. Maybe a ruffed grouse/pheasnt double even?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Glad I reserved my rooms in Pembina years ago.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, and maybe even some prairie chickens!!! :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> Yep, and maybe even some prairie chickens!!!


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------

